# Shanghai Sh9001 Chronometre



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to show my new income - Shanghai chronograph SH9001










This watch caught my attention long ago, but the price was too much for me. Even with a discount, the price is Â¥6 800.00 - on T-Mall , plus shipping, agent fee, custom taxes, VAT, etc...

But incidentally I saw an offer in a forum exactly for it! The description was "like new, with small issue". And the issue is that the quick-set of the Day is not working. Using regular setting via the crown, the Day changes. The seller suggested that the issue happened because of setting in the improper time (between 22:00 and 02:00).

Of course that was taken in the price, so after less than a week it's here :yahoo:

Definitely the watch is more beautiful in flesh (or metal :yes: ) than on the pictures (both seller's and mine). It came with original case, papers, guarantee card, even with new Hirsh (the original Shanghak strap was also included). Just the way it should be...

So the pictures. Here it is from the crown and pushers side:










You can see the excellent details and finish:










Case is 42 mm, 15 mm thick, but looks a little larger, maybe because of the crown. The shape of the case is interesting:










The finish of the main case is brushed, and polished for the rest. As expected, not only the crown is branded, but the double push-butterfly clasp too.

The movement is 3LZF2 (7750 clone, working at 28 800). Winding is smooth and silent, I expected much clear "buzzing", as red in other threads about 7750. Again the finish is perfect - blued screws, Cote d'Geneve on the rotor, etched brand and engravings...Chrono functions work perfect:










I just wonder what does "chronometre" on the dial means, has it pass some standards? On the timegrapher in every position it was below 4 s./day. The amplitude of the balance is between 245 and 270 degrees, maybe for a 28 800 is normal. And about the issue - will check if it will need of replacement, or simply fixing, and will decide will I fix it or not.

It's evident why I liked this watch so much on the pictures, but in live I like it even more. The last few watches I got, make me little confused, they are all so beautiful, so I wonder which to wear . Here it is how this watch looks on the wrist:










Hope you like it too.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I do like it , good catch Miro . What's the dimension of the dial looks huge


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks better on the wrist than the other pics. Lovely watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not into Chronos, only have a quartz one, but your Shanghai would be one I would like Miro! Yes indeed, as nice a one as I have seen apart form very traditional vintage ones!

Wear it and enjoy!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice case and face


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a stunning little watch. Do you still get the rotor "wobble" like the 7750?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the waffle dial,bit like the Tissot auto and frederique Constant although both without the sub dials


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

miroman said:


> Hi, I'd like to show my new income - Shanghai chronograph SH9001 I just wonder what does "chronometre" on the dial means, has it pass some standards? On the timegrapher in


It might be some language/translation confusion, you see that on some other watches. In Portuguese, for example, you don't call these sort of watches "chronographs" but "chronometers" (cronÃ³metros). It's wrong by dictionary definition but it's so common and rooted within everyday language that you would be very hard pressed to find someone who knows the difference. I've seen chronographs mentioned as chronometers even in high-end watch shops. So maybe the Chinese have the same language issue?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> .... So maybe the Chinese have the same language issue?


If it was a $20 watch from no-name maker, maybe. I doubt Shanghai will make such 'mistake' on a $1500 RRP watch...

But who knows


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Have seen that watch before miroman. Amazing what the Chinese makers are turning out. Thanks for posting and enjoy that watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a sucker for this sort of watch, so no complaints from me. Very nice indeed. Just one thing - is the slight imperfection fixable, or indeed, is it a permanent thing that won't go away. If it doesn't affect the normal functioning of the watch then who cares? the watch is a lovely piece of chinese horology.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Classy looking watch,nice find!! :yes:


----------

